# Sickening attack on Clydesdale



## Welly (16 May 2015)

If there is such a thing as a god please let the ba---rd who did this have a long slow death, no death is to kind! 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/clydesdale-mare-recovering-from-sickening-attack-stake-493509


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2015)

It is times like this that I wish I had super natural powers to inflict Karma on those who do these cruel things.


Get well soon Skye wishing you a speedy recovery xxxx   ((( healing vibes )))


----------



## windseywoo (19 May 2015)

Me and a friend are heading up there for a beach ride on Friday, so hope everything ok. We have sent a message to Annie hoping that she recovers well.


----------



## hippocobamus (22 May 2015)

How awful!


----------



## Crazylittlemaisey (9 June 2015)

How could you knowingly inflict pain on any animal? Does this person choose to be a sick b****rd or can they not help it? What would possess someone to do this? This makes me so sad. Skye is beautiful and didn't deserve this awful thing &#128532;


----------



## Dizzle (9 June 2015)

How the hell does a person have the strength to do that? To me it looks more like an accident in the field, a really unfortunate accident.


----------



## Welly (9 June 2015)

I hope you are right, it makes me sick to think a human being could do this!


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 June 2015)

Dizzle said:



			How the hell does a person have the strength to do that? To me it looks more like an accident in the field, a really unfortunate accident.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It's ludicrous to suggest it's physically possible for a human to do what has been suggested. It's a blinking great big horse for a start.  She's had a ridiculous accident. Horses do these things.


----------



## Crazylittlemaisey (10 June 2015)

That's very true, it probably was an accident. It's easy to assume the worst that this was intentional. Get well soon!


----------



## applecart14 (10 June 2015)

My horse got impaled up his anus on a broom handle once whilst tied up outside his stable.  The broom was leaning against the wall and I assume he stood on the head of the broom which then tilted and when he stepped backwards to rub his bum on the wall the handle went inside him.  I know it was a million to one chance of this happening but happen it did.  He was bucking like crazy and initially I thought the handle had become trapped between the fillet string on his rug and his thighs so was amazed when he bucked it out and it was wet on the handle up to about seven inches.  Luckily there was no internal damage to him, but I dread to think what could have happened.

Horses will always get themselves in trouble when they can.


----------



## abbijay (10 June 2015)

What if the wood does not match the fencing? You'd pretty quickly spot a fence down and they are very careful with ensuring fields are well maintained.
Also, I wouldn't mind guessing the owners know who is most probably ultimately behind this attack but have no proof, hence the appeal. I am aware there are some people local to the centre who are very much against its presence in the area.


----------

